# Solved: Is There Any Way To Fix A LCD Monitor?



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a lot of family that keeps replacing their lcd monitors, since these monitors keep "breaking" i was wondering if anyone out there knows how to fix them that can lead me in the right direction of how to fix them myself, i would love to learn how to fix these things? any ideas?? thanks!!!:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How exactly do they "break" them? If they're physically damaging the LCD panel, the monitor is shot, it costs more to replace that than buy a new monitor. You can replace the backlight and inverter if that's the issue.


----------



## jodaboda (Sep 27, 2007)

agreed. I have fixed both backlights and inverter boards before. Gererally, if the monitor works sort of intermittently, or it comes on and turns off after a few seconds or minutes, you gotta replace the backlight or inverter. It's not terribly hard to do, and the cost of the part depends on the make/model. You can search ebay. i got parts from http://goldsource.com/. also ikenfixit.com and lcds4less were helpful.


----------



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome! thanks... but is there anywhere online that will show me how to do it step by step? and signs of when you should pitch it and signs of when you can fix it? i would love to learn? Thank you, i really appreciate it...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://www.inventgeek.com/Projects/BacklightFix/Overview.aspx

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY---Replace-Broken-Laptop-LCD/

Google will find you lots more.


----------



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info!! you ROCK!!


----------



## Conne'isseur (Sep 23, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> http://www.inventgeek.com/Projects/BacklightFix/Overview.aspx
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY---Replace-Broken-Laptop-LCD/
> 
> Google will find you lots more.


Thanks for the websites, they are great!:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're both welcome.


----------

